# Remove Sikflex SL from Bluestone?



## sxdirt (Jun 17, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone here has tried to remove Silkaflex from blue stone? 

One of my workers got the silkaflex all over the blue stone and I need to clean it up ASAP. From what I have read it says once it dries you need to use a machine. Any ideas??


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Mechanical removal is your only option.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

i totaly agree with Tscar,, we did a job about 8 yrs ago , damn carpenter, spilt a lil coffee on our blue stone cap,(( special radius cut so we couldnt just pop it up and replace it)),, we tried evry thing, even had the head hunchos from the NY , Penn, quaries come down and try to remove it, they brought a specialist in from europe i beleive,, he said only way is to pay to replace or grind it out, they grinded it out and used a mix with bluestone powder to get it close((can still see the spot tho)) but to someone who knows diddly, they cant catch it.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

screwdriver & razorblade


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

POOLMANinCT said:


> screwdriver & razorblade


 do tell more CT


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

how do u get the moured markes out?? how did u replace the stone u gudged out? and a razor blade on blue stone??


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

sry POOLMANinCT thought u were given advise for the coffe spill not the silkaflex


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

poke it & scrape it.....

oops I forgot pvc primer will soften it, but not remove it. & a heat gun may make it brittle, depending on how old it is.....

ray


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I've found over the years with caulk or paint is DON'T TOUCH IT let dry/cure then scrape it off. I use a narrow tuck pointer...and some careful elbow grease. Unless it's honed slate or something you'll never see where you scraped.


----------

